# What breed would make a good companion for a Daschund?



## Louis my Daschund (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi. I am new to this forum. We have a 11 month old male Dachshund (Miniature Smooth-Haired) Lovely chap. We are lucky as we work from home, but we really think he needs another small dog that he can play with. Any ideas what breed to get that he will get on with?


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

I think little dogs get along quite well with big dogs too suppose its up to the little chap. lol what about a westie or i have a husky and it gets along with the siamese cats.


----------



## Louis my Daschund (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Forgot to say, the reason we want another small dog is we have a tiny house so it would'nt be fair for a big dog.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

a pug !!!! great ,comical little characters and real family little dogs


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

You need something with a lot of go, to fit in with your Daschund, how about some kind of terrier, maybe a yorkie


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Why not another daschund?
They suit eachtoher then

Nothing that is too high on energy like a terrier because some become excited and start harrassing for fun all the time. Maybve something like a papillon on a pug


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

a corgi  my friend has a daschund and a corgi theyr great


----------



## blakegsd (Dec 2, 2008)

another Dachshund


----------



## Louis my Daschund (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for all your replys. Would love another Daschund. Was thinking of maybe a rescue dog. Just wanted to explore every avenue for any advice.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

On a more serious note from my last comment though, I dont think it matters wat breed/size of dog you choose.. just as long as you chose one with the same personality as your dog. my dad had a Huge lurcher and a border terrier and they were brill together.. both relaxed in the house and used all their energy chasing in circles (ok well with the border yipping cos he couldnt keep up! lol)
and my friend has a Newfie and a Pom who love eachother


----------



## wildmagic (Nov 20, 2008)

I would get a dog no bigger than him. Daschunds can have back problems so you wouldn't want a larger dog jumping on them and tumbling with them. Also, I would focus more on what type of dog will fit your life style. If you're not home a lot, you don't necessarily want something that needs a lot of exercise, training, mental stimulation, or grooming...


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

I would go for another little dachshund. Gorgeous little dogs and they do seem to like others of their own kind  Good luck.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi and welcome to the forum..How about a toy poodle?*


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Have you thought of going to a rescue and seeing what they have that they feel would e a good match for your dog. They will help with a few introductions to ensure your dog seems fine with the rescue one. Also you would be giving a dog a wonderful new chance in life . Good luck on you decession.


----------

